# Forum installieren nicht möglich



## convo (15. April 2005)

hi leute,
 hab hier ein vBulletin Board und möchte es gern installieren.
 bei Funpic hab ich auch schon den Server und ein ftp programm (FlashFXP hab ich auch).
 jetzt muss man ja die config-datei dort umbennen und dann verändern mit dem editor.
 Leider ist das alles englisch und anstatt das es gegliedert in mehreren Seiten geschrieben worden wäre,ist es zusammengequetscht in 3 Zeilen,die ENDLOS mega lang sind und ohne leerzeichenn fast.

 naja,jetzt möcht ich mal wissen,wie das jetzt genau geht...
 was muss ich da abändern,wie krieg ich das evlt auf deutsch und und und...

 bitte um hilfe....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Oeffne das File mal mit dem Wordpad statt dem Notepad.
Dann sollte das besser aussehen.

Der Grund dafuer sind wohl Unix-Zeilenumbrueche.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. April 2005)

convo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie krieg ich das evlt auf deutsch und und und...


...stellt sich die Frage, warum du dir das nicht auf deutsch kaufst, wenn du es auf deutsch haben willst?


----------



## convo (15. April 2005)

ich hab es ja auf deutsch.
 aber anscheinen ist JEDES forum werkstellig auf englisch und erst nach der installation kann man das jeweilge sprachpaket,also deutsch,das mitgeliefert wurde,draufspielen.
 aber die config.php scheint wohl nur auf englisch möglich zu sein,aber hätte da an ner 1:1 übersetzung oder so gedacht..
 naja..
 ok,werde mal das wordpad probieren.
 danke für den tipp


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. April 2005)

convo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber die config.php scheint wohl nur auf englisch möglich zu sein


http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/manual/install.html


----------



## convo (15. April 2005)

danke dir
 werde da auch nochmal die komplette deutsche anleitung durchgehene..
 melde mich dan wieder..


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. April 2005)

Beachte aber, dass dies das Handbuch für V2 ist.... da wird es Unterschiede zur aktuellen Version geben.


----------

